# Schadcode-Scanner für Linuxserver?



## para_noid (23. Juli 2012)

Moin,

folgendes: der Aufruf einer unserer Kundenseiten wird gelegentlich von Antivirenprogrammen unterbunden, zwecks Malware. Das Problem ist schadhafter Javascriptcode, der über die openx-Werbemaschinerie hereinkommt. Da Kunde trotzdem nicht auf die Werbung verzichten möchte suchen wir gerade einen Weg, diese Dateien aufzuspüren. ClamAV erkennt sie leider nicht.
Wir hatten schon überlegt eine Version von Avast einzusetzen, aber leider finden wir dafür keine Trial und die Lizenzen verkauft man erst ab 10 Stück. 
Wir könnten natürlich regelmäßig selbstgeschriebene Scripte laufen lassen, die alle Dateien nach Vorkommen von gewissen Strings (wie hexadezimal-Text und die eval()-Funktion, die aktuell in den befallenen Dateien stehen) durchsucht, aber ich weiß nicht, wie verlässlich das wäre - gerade wenn sich an dem Code mal was ändern sollte.
Deswegen würd ich gern wissen ob mir jemand noch ne andere Vorgehensweise empfehlen kann.

Es handelt sich beim ServerOS um Gentoo.


----------

